# Culturing isopods



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

i have seen a few isopods for sale such as orange, brown and white are they all cultured in the same way also our native woodlice can they be cultured aswell


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i have a tropical woodlouse (Trichorhina tomentosa) culture, its fairly simple to keep, ive got some echo earth in a rub about an inch deep with a couple of peices of cardboard over one side, i just spray them every few days and give them ready brek, and keep them in the airing cupboard. they need to be warm about 27°C.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

buddah said:


> i have a tropical woodlouse (Trichorhina tomentosa) culture, its fairly simple to keep, ive got some echo earth in a rub about an inch deep with a couple of peices of cardboard over one side, i just spray them every few days and give them ready brek, and keep them in the airing cupboard. they need to be warm about 27°C.


yes i have used this method before what i am asking is can you culture all isopods like this


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Dendroman said:


> yes i have used this method before what i am asking is can you culture all isopods like this


 
sorry misunderstood yeah you can do the same with other isopods aswel, i saw a video a while ago that explaind how to do, ive just tryd looking for it then cant seem to find it.


----------



## Gekkonidae (Sep 15, 2009)

Dendroman said:


> i have seen a few isopods for sale such as orange, brown and white are they all cultured in the same way also our native woodlice can they be cultured aswell



Yes,...once you've found a method that works best for yourself.
I use coco fibre with peat plates as substrate. The peat plates allow for easy removal of isopods, tapping them off into a dish. 
I use Ready Brek or Supermarket own brand fine oat cereal as food. The occassional bit of organic waste too.
I give them a piece of cardboard every so often, which they hide under and they will eventually consume this too.

Tropical woodlouse;


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Native woodlice can be kept in pretty much the same way- but without the extra heat. I generally prefer to collect wild, as they have been feeding on a wider variety, but cultured ones have their place- with the recent weather, I haven't been able to get any wild at all, but the tub on my balcony has kept me supplied.


----------

